# Cooling a non-wine room



## brewbush (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a basement area that has no windows where I store wine. They are on shelving units. I would like to cool the area slightly, maybe not 55F but keep it at a steady 60-65 which I think would still be advantageous. Currently the area ranges from 60-77 through the year.

Humidity I do not seem to have issues with as I run 2 dehumidifiers in my basement.

Any suggestions or is it even possible?

Would something like this work?
Honeywell CL30XC 63 Pt. Indoor Portable Evaporative Air Cooler


----------



## stickman (Nov 5, 2016)

The unit you indicated would not be a good choice as it will increase the humidity in the area, which will overload your dehumidifiers.


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 5, 2016)

Agreed, a swamp cooler won't work. A small ac unit will, they have portable ones at the big box stores if you can't use a window unit. Also, easy to stash away when you don't need it. I use one to cool my barrel room. It has a 5inch exhaust hose for the hot side. Oh, and no, they aren't cheap. I wouldn't have one but for a mid winter get rid of this stuff sale.


----------

